# How to unsubscribe from Lyft emails??



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

No Lyft, I do not need an email every single day telling me my acceptance rate was low and looking at my passengers ratings. These are getting really annoying and I couldn't figure out how to unsubscribe, anybody have any luck with this?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> No Lyft, I do not need an email every single day telling me my acceptance rate was low and looking at my passengers ratings. These are getting really annoying and I couldn't figure out how to unsubscribe, anybody have any luck with this?


Yes, mark them as Spam and move on with your day. Haven't seen an email from them in a while.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

OMG, I couldn't survive without Lyft emails! 

A couple of weeks ago, I learned (after living here for most of my adult life) that Miami Beach is "off the beaten track." 

And this weekend, without the wise guidance from our "General Manager" (located in SFO), I would have gone driving without my ski parka. "Sam" said that the weather forecast for Miami was rain (in our rainy season, go figure) and therefore we should BUNDLE UP.

I do have to give him credit, tho. The LOW temp today did dip to 82. But the thing is, I don't usually "bundle up" until our temperatures plunge into the 60's!


----------

